# Did L3.59 improve your 622?



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

This poll actually is two polls in one.

Poll 1 (How is your 622 behaving after getting L3.59?)
Pick one of the First three choices to indicate how your 622 is behaving after you received the update.

Poll 2 (How is your 622 behaving compared to previous version?)
Pick one of the 2nd group of choices to indicate how your 622 is behaving after you received the update.

I suggest that everyone give sometime before voting to get a good feel for 3.59. I have found in the past that initial reactions are not always the same as after you have had a few days to kick the tires.

_I have attached a few graphs that compare the responses of L3.56 to L3.59. I am still interesting in the people that voted that they felt it was a step backwards and why. Curious if the main reason for the vote is the spontaneous reboot when shared view is disabled. _


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Interesting results so far... What also would be helpful if you could list a reason or two why you feel it was a step forward or back that would give an idea behind the votes. 

Reason why it is a step forward:
For me it was a step forward because of the OTA mapping and I no longer get the machine gun sound when jumping forward and back. Yes the reboot bug is a step back but with the work around It does not impact me at all. 

Jitters and Lyp sync do seem improved for me but time will tell if that is the case or not.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

At first I thought it helped my "no video after the 3:00 AM download" but that is back again. ALSO now the 622 is resetting itself mid day for no reason at all. After it resets itself I have the no video "thing" then I must shut down the system, bring it back up then I get picture and sound.


----------



## Dmitry (Jun 12, 2006)

The reason I put it as a step back is that with my usage I had no problems with 3.58, 3.59 created a problem that required a work around.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I am having no issues really after L3.59. The only issue I had was the machine gun sound when skipping forward which appears to be gone now.


----------



## netbob (Mar 23, 2006)

L359 seems to be a step back for me. I have some audio sync issues that I didn't have with L358. They seem to be on the HD LILs only though. Still spontanious reboot for semingly no reason after watching all day.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

netbob said:


> L359 seems to be a step back for me. I have some audio sync issues that I didn't have with L358. They seem to be on the HD LILs only though. Still spontanious reboot for semingly no reason after watching all day.


As far as the reboots, if your in single mode, please make sure shared mode is ENABLED.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Well I have had a great improvement with the software on both of my 622s. I no longer hear the machine gun stuttering sound when I skip forward. I no longer get the black screen when I tune to my Dish hd locals. I have seen some MINOR video stuttering that may last less than 3 or 4 seconds , but it is rare and doesn't require a reboot or skip back. I no longer suffer from audio drop outs and I don't have any audio synch issues. 

I also switched by dish back to 61.5 for hd and I am getting stengths in the high 90s and even 111 on one transponder. I used my sat meter to peak the dish and even the elevation was different then what Dish said it sould be. They said the elevation should be at 40 and when I had it here before I was getting strengths in the 60's and 70s. I changed the elevation to 36 using my sat meter to peak the best signal and now it is in the 90s and 100s. I wonder how much of the video and audio stuttering was related to the crappy 129 sat - Since it is constantly moving and dropping in strengths. 

The only problem I am having still is the mpeg 4 compression motion artifacts that aren't related to the receiver but to the mpeg4 encoders that Dish is using and the way they compress the picture. I see this on Starz hd and my Dish local Cbs hd station out of Houston. I got around the later by adding the Cbs hd station on the 61.5 satellite since I was eligible and it is in mpeg 2 so it looks great. I sure hope Dish learns how to do mpeg4 compression or all hd subs will be screwed when they switch all hd to mpeg4 next summer.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Well I have had a great improvement with the software on both of my 622s. I no longer hear the machine gun stuttering sound when I skip forward. ...


I think your right. I hadn't noticed but I haven't heard the machine gun sound since the upgrade.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Closed Captioning still very problematic.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have added a view graphs to the top of the thread that compares the votes the last poll to this poll. I will do an update to the graphs again early next week.


----------



## dude2 (May 28, 2006)

I still get the audio sync problem on my locals but not near as much. It could be a local problem too not sure but all 4 of them at the same time seems to lean towards dish;s problem.
Rob, why does shared mode need to be enabled for a reboot??


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Having the Shared mode enabled in single mode is a work around to a issue that can result in a spontaneous reboot.


----------



## druckerdave (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi, I have had the 622 since mid April and has been mostly positive experiance... 
Delivered W/3.55 firmware then to 3.57 now at 3.59.
3.59 has removed (sofar) the "machine gun" issue that I had. Only issue(s) that remain for me is occiaional pixeling mostly when viewing HD, dropped frames (solved by only having 1 of the 2 sat receivers on a HD channel, no OTA in my case) and odd black channel situation were I get audio but no picture on ONE channel (boston WHDH 7) can be solved by a reset only if receiver 1,2 is not selected to this channel. I have not had any HDMI issues W/Sony 34xbr960.
The main weakness that I see with the 622 is the harddrive, and the 622 managment of data, buffering 2 sat signals and in some cases OTA (and Dish on demand) has got to be quite the challange! This is where I think most of the Video / Audio stuttering and frame drop is likely caused by.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well Here are updated graphs based on the latest reported numbers. Well if I are read these graphs, I would say that overall L3.59 was a step forward. I will try and update this chart with each release to try and give an overall impression of what the people that frequent the board feel overall about each release.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I voted the first category only because I started with version 359. 

All is working well and only thing I see is some rare, minor video hesitation, what I consider MP4 artifact that thjey are probably still tweaking and on a learning curve at Dish. Seems that DirecTV went through this well back in the 90's with MP2 and eventually got it figured out.


----------



## Nick456 (Jul 6, 2006)

My 622 connected to a KDL-V40XBR1 no longer gets a picture or sound over HDMI, I had to connect it to the component input to have programming. The output to TV2 works fine.

My second 622 connected to a Philips 30PW9110D/37 via HDMI requires 1 or 2 reboots, once in a while to be able to view a picture.

So I guess for me this is one of the worst software updates to date!


----------



## sleeplessInSunnyvale (Jan 16, 2005)

Nick456 said:


> My 622 connected to a KDL-V40XBR1 no longer gets a picture or sound over HDMI, I had to connect it to the component input to have programming. The output to TV2 works fine.
> 
> My second 622 connected to a Philips 30PW9110D/37 via HDMI requires 1 or 2 reboots, once in a while to be able to view a picture.
> 
> So I guess for me this is one of the worst software updates to date!


Try the following and see if this works for you; it worked for me with L359. First, switch to the component display, on your 622 go to Menu->System setup->HDTV setup, then change the output signal to another value (e.g. I changed mine from 1080i to 720p), and when the dialog pops up asking you to confirm whether you want to keep the setting, just hit cancel. Now switch to the hdmi input of your tv and see if you see any images now. I found that once I did this the 622 hdmi works everytime. If it still doesn't work, call dish TECH SUPPORT and ask for a replacement. Tell them it's a hdmi problem and they should be more than willing to replace it.


----------



## Nick456 (Jul 6, 2006)

sleeplessInSunnyvale said:


> Try the following and see if this works for you; it worked for me with L359. First, switch to the component display, on your 622 go to Menu->System setup->HDTV setup, then change the output signal to another value (e.g. I changed mine from 1080i to 720p), and when the dialog pops up asking you to confirm whether you want to keep the setting, just hit cancel. Now switch to the hdmi input of your tv and see if you see any images now. I found that once I did this the 622 hdmi works everytime. If it still doesn't work, call dish TECH SUPPORT and ask for a replacement. Tell them it's a hdmi problem and they should be more than willing to replace it.


Thank for the reply. I had tried all that, tech is coming out next week.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

The biggest problems I had were on HD LILS severe problems with lip sync and jerky motion on the Sat Mpeg4 (mostly StarzHD). I don't know if 3.59 included fixes for these issues but I do know that the conditions improved around the time of the 3.59 download. Mpeg4 stations still not as good (in general) as Mpeg2 but the disparity isn't as great as it used to be.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Closed Poll based on information on Tech Portal that L3.60 is scheduled for push.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Here is the final results of the poll compared to the previous poll. I would summ it up as. 

About 8 out of 10 felt 3.59 was better than 3.56. 

About 9 out of 10 was having no Issues or minor issues with work arounds with L3.59. 

I know that people's votes might not have changed after voting in the poll so these numbers might not be accurate. Just a finger in the wind type of results.

I will create another poll to get a final verdict on 3.59 since we have all had a lot had a month of use (Assuming you had your 622 more than a month ago).


----------

